# Connecticut Blizzard. 12/26/2010



## KoolAidMan888 (Oct 8, 2010)

Went out once already to see what the conditions were.. Wow town and state roads are Bad. But there trying.. i cleared my Lot and my drive ways i have to say im proud of my 2002 F250 5.4 with the Meyers C series 8ft plow. 

There predicting close to 2 feet of snow tonight. supposed to end tmrw some time. 

Good luck Boys


----------



## Mr. Horsepower (Feb 21, 2010)

Slow start down here in Westchester County NY. Been snowing since 1PM but only about 4" on the ground at 7PM,

I went out and did a first pass on the 3 driveways I do as I did not want to wake up at 5AM with 18" on the ground and work with a truck / plow combo I had never plowed with.

Everything was pretty much as expected, traction is great, the wider / higher HTS plow is much better in the open area's and not as easy to manuover in tight area's. The HTS does vibrate alot more than my poly plow did (scraper / blade harmonics)

I do wish I had listened to the dealer and installed the leveling kit in the front of my Tahoe as the lower plow bracket scrapes the road as a steep driveway meets the street.

Its really coming down hard here now - 2"+ per hour.

Here is some video, it lost quite alot of resolution in the upload. Good pictures / video in the morning......


----------



## Precision21 (Sep 16, 2010)

on 2 feet how many times will you go out


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Will you guys stop playing with my emotions and LOAD some PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want some of that after new year.


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm with 496 BB on this one - We need to live vicariously through you guys!!!. We've only seen a light dusting here in central ohio (northern Cols)


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Precision21;1170442 said:


> on 2 feet how many times will you go out


Depends on how your contract is setup.


----------



## KoolAidMan888 (Oct 8, 2010)

Well i have a decent sized lot to plow and a couple drive ways.. I have gone out twice now. on the second run half way through the snow slowed alot. a break in the storm its not 1am i plan on waking up for 7am and being out again for 8. i think i have plows about a foot maybe a little less. the wind is crazy, i guess there were some trees and lines down . down the street but i have power and havent seen anything so idc, 

i will take some pictures tmrw morning and a couple vids and post them for you guys..


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Man I wish I could do 8 hour shifts.....


----------



## Mr. Horsepower (Feb 21, 2010)

Here are some pics

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=114218


----------

